# Grind weight Sage SGP



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

Recently switched to a Sage Smart Grinder Pro. When I first got it I was using 200 degree Brazilian love affair and I would grind 18g in around 17 secs. However I have since changed blend to one from the HasBean starter pack and I currently seem to be getting 18g in 13 secs. I have had to grind this blend slightly coarser so not to choke my machine but does 13 seconds seem normal for 18g of ground coffee from this grinder?


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

It's pretty hard to say, not sure too many on here have that grinder. Different beans, different levels of roast 'development' etc. Can all factor in to some beans being harder than others and therefore harder to grind.

Is there a reason the time is concerning you?


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

The only concern was the large time difference. I just assumed whilst beans would vary they would still grind in a similar time +or- 1 sec but 4 seconds seemed large is all.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I think with the Sage smart grinder pro you may find some big differences like that and you'll find differences anyway. Sometimes you'll have to make fairly large adjustment to grind just because of the weather changing as well...

Also bear in mind grinders, although not everybody is 100% agreed, do often need a bit of running in so you may find it varies more in the earlier days and then starts to settle a little more but don't know when that point is exactly


----------

